
Show HN: TribePulse – Lightweight, industry-agnostic team management tool - yang10pan
https://www.tribepulse.com/
======
yang10pan
Happy to announce the launch of my first software product.

Meet TribePulse, a lightweight, industry-agnostic team management tool, with
built-in employee engagement analytics. By marrying together the power of team
habits with technology, managers can now easily keep up to date with team
member progress, leading to better performance, saved time, and a happier
team. To help managers build happier teams, I've baked in analytics to track
and assess team engagement.

There's definitely still a long way to go and many improvements that I still
need to make, but super stoked to finally release TribePulse to the world.

Would love to hear your feedback, thoughts and questions!

